# Anyone watching Ride Tv CHASING THE GHOST OF HARRY SMITH



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

They are trying to ride 590 miles in 6 days.

All I can say is ouch! 

https://www.ridetv.com/blogs/6-things-you-didnt-know-about-ride-chasing-ghost-harry-smith


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

For sure ouch.I watch ride tv all the time.I enjoy it.


----------

